# Csak fényképek



## carmen (2008 Március 30)

Saját, vagy más szép vagy érdekes fényképek. 
*De csak fényképek*, *nem animációk, nem glitterek stb.* 

Beszélgetés lehet, de csak a feltett fényképekkel, vagy általában a fényképezésről.
Tapasztalatcsere a digitális fényképezéssel kapcsolatban, esetleg a fotók
számitógépes feldolgozásával kapcsolatos 
információk, témák.


----------



## carmen (2008 Március 30)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 30)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 30)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 30)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 30)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 30)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 30)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 30)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 30)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 31)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 31)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 31)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 31)




----------



## carmen (2008 Április 1)




----------



## carmen (2008 Április 1)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Április 1)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Április 1)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Április 1)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Április 1)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Április 1)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Április 1)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Április 3)

Csatolás megtekintése 160228*Hóesés.*


----------



## carmen (2008 Április 4)




----------



## carmen (2008 Április 6)




----------



## carmen (2008 Április 6)




----------



## carmen (2008 Április 6)




----------



## carmen (2008 Április 7)




----------



## carmen (2008 Április 8)




----------



## carmen (2008 Április 9)




----------



## carmen (2008 Április 10)




----------



## carmen (2008 Április 11)




----------



## carmen (2008 Április 11)




----------



## carmen (2008 Április 11)




----------



## carmen (2008 Április 11)




----------



## carmen (2008 Április 12)




----------



## carmen (2008 Április 12)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Április 12)

*Afrika*


----------



## carmen (2008 Április 12)




----------



## carmen (2008 Április 12)




----------



## carmen (2008 Április 12)




----------



## carmen (2008 Április 13)




----------



## carmen (2008 Április 13)




----------



## carmen (2008 Április 13)




----------



## carmen (2008 Április 13)

*Camera Obscura*


----------



## carmen (2008 Április 13)




----------



## carmen (2008 Április 13)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Április 13)




----------



## carmen (2008 Április 14)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Április 14)




----------



## carmen (2008 Április 15)

*Zerge*



​


----------



## carmen (2008 Április 18)




----------



## carmen (2008 Április 18)




----------



## carmen (2008 Április 18)




----------



## carmen (2008 Április 19)




----------



## carmen (2008 Április 23)




----------



## carmen (2008 Április 23)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Április 28)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Április 28)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Április 28)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Április 28)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 6)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 6)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 9)

Crested Caracara ( Mexican eagle)
cca 500 darab él még szabadon​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 10)




----------



## carmen (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 13)




----------



## carmen (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 17)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 18)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 19)

*Fénykép javitása*

<TABLE id=INCREDIMAINTABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD id=INCREDITEXTREGION dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; DIRECTION: ltr" vAlign=top width="100%"> 



*ACDSee Photo Editor (1. rész)*


<!--SCRIPT src="http://www.origo.hu/images/kozos/font-size.js" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT--><BEVEZETO></BEVEZETO>Az ACDSee képnézegető szoftverben is vannak alapszintű szerkesztési funkciók, ám ezek komoly feladatokra nem megfelelők: a Photo Editor egy képszerkesztő szoftver azoknak, akiknek kevés, amit ott találnak. 




Digiretus.hu - további tippek digitális fotók feljavításához

*Ajánlat*


ACDSee 9: képkezelés felsőfokon
*Ajánlat*


Az ACDSee Photo Editor 4 letöltése 
Az ACDSee Photo Editor egy fejlett alkalmazás, amely az otthoni, amatőr igényeket bőven kielégíti. Elég egy pillantást vetni a kezelőfelületre és egyértelművé válik, hogy itt sokkal többről van szó, mint a testvérprogram szerkesztő szolgáltatásai esetében. A munkafelület és a szoftver kezelése, valamint szolgáltatásai hasonlítanak az olyan "nagyágyúkra" mint az Adobe Photoshop Elements, a Paint Shop Pro, vagy a PhotoImpact. A kezdőket könnyen érthető kezelőfelület és számos automata funkció segíti, az ínyenc fotószerkesztőkre pedig olyan finomságok várnak, mint a maszkolási és rétegkezelési lehetőségek.
<TABLE id=bannerestablazat style="WIDTH: 284px" align=center><TBODY><TR><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
A munkafelület - a megszokott menüsoron kívül - négy főbb részre oszlik. A legfontosabb a középen található képablak, ahol a szerkesztendő kép látható, és itt kísérhető figyelemmel a szerkesztés folyamata. Az ablak alatti le- és felnyitható részben (szerkesztősoron) láthatók a betöltött fotók nézőképei. Egy-egy fotót bezárva a nézőkép továbbra is az alsó sorban marad, így gyorsan újra megnyitható.


Új kép az _Add Images_ paranccsal hívható be a szerkesztősorra és a _Remove Images_ gombbal törölhető onnan. Az _Actions_ és _Batch Process_ gombokkal kötegelt képfeldolgozás hajtható végre, azaz ugyanaz a feladat akár több száz képen is elvégezhető automatikusan.
A szerkesztősor alján jelennek meg a betöltött képpel kapcsolatos információk: _Mouse Position_ (egérmutató helyzete a képen), _Color_ (az egérmutató alatti képpont színe, RGB adatokkal), _Document_ (a betöltött kép méretei és kimeneti felbontása), _Object_ (az éppen kijelölt kép neve és mérete).


A képszerkesztő szoftver egyik legfontosabb eleme az eszközpaletta, ugyanis itt találhatók a szerkesztéshez használt legfontosabb "szerszámok": méretező, forgató, színező, és festő eszközök. Az ACDSee Photo Editorban ez a paletta a menüsor alatt látható. Számos ikont helyeztek el itt, de az eszközök száma ezeknél sokkal több, ugyanis sok ikon lenyíló menüt tartalmaz, ahol további, hasonló eszközök választhatók ki. 
Az összetartozó eszközöket külön csoportokba rendezték: _Navigate_ (pozicionálás, nagyítás), _Rotate_ (forgatás), _Crop_ (kivágás), _Auto Adjust_ (automata képkorrekció), _Fix_ (javítás), _Create_ (festő és rajzeszközök), _Select_ (kijelölés), _Colors_ (színek). Bármely eszközt választva, az alatta lévő sorban megjelennek az opciói, például egy ecsetnél, vagy ceruzánál a mérete, átlátszósága. 
A szerkesztőeszközök funkciói a következők:
*Select*
_Selection Tool_: kiválasztó eszköz. Segítségével választható ki egy adott objektum a képen. Az opciói között állítható be a kép mértékegysége, és itt kérhető segédrács, vagy egyéb mérőeszköz a képre.
*Navigate*
_Hand Tool_: A kéz eszközzel húzható át máshová egy kiválasztott objektum.
_Magnifying Glass Tool_: A képre kattintva a nézete nagyítható. A mellette lévő ablakba százalékban is megadható a nagyítás mértéke, vagy a soron következő két ikonnal lehet választani ablakhoz igazított, illetve teljes méretet. 
*Rotate*
_Rotate left/right_: Balra és jobbra fordítható el a kép, 90 fokonként. 
*Crop*
_Crop Tool:_ Az eszközzel kijelölt téglalap területet kivágható a képből. Az ezen kívül eső részek "leesnek".
*Auto Adjust*
_Auto Levels/Color Balance/Fix_: Automatikus fényviszonyok, színegyensúly és átfogó automata javítás.


*Fix*
_Red Eye Tool_: Vörös szem eltávolító. Az ikon lenyitható, alatta a következő eszközök találhatók. 
_Sharpen Tool_: Az átfestett részek élesednek.
_Blur Tool_: Az ecsettel átfestett részek elmosódnak
_Sponge Tool_: Színteleníthetők, vagy színtelítettségükben növelhetők az ezzel az eszközzel átfestett területek.
_Smudge Tool_: Maszatoló eszköz. Összemossa a színeket.
_Dodge Tool_: Világosító ecset.
_Burn Tool_: Sötétítő ecset.
_Repair Tool_: Képhibák, sérülések javítására szolgáló ecset.
_Robber Stamp Tool_: Egy kijelölt képterület más helyre klónozására alkalmas eszköz.
*Create*
_Paintbrush, Airbrush, Pencil, Marker, Neon Tool_: Ecset, festékszóró, ceruza, filctoll és világító szélű festőeszközök.
_Vignette Tool_: A képsarkok fokozatos elsötétedése, vagy világosodása állítható be ezzel az eszközzel.
_Gradient Tool_: Átmenetes színkitöltő.
_Bucket Tool_: Festékesvödör. Egy kijelölt képterület festhető ki a választott színnel.
_Eraser Tool_: Radír
_Text Tool_: Szöveg írható a képre a segítségével.
_Rectangle/Rounded rectangle/Oval Tool_: Négyzet, gömbölyített sarkú négyzet és ovális alakzat rajzolására szolgáló eszköz.
_Arc Tool_: Körcikkely rajzoló.
_Line Tool_: Vonalrajz eszköz.
_Shape Tool_: Csillag alakzat helyezhető a képre, majd átalakítható.
_Polygon Tool_: Többoldalú alakzat készítő.
_Smooth Poligon Tool_: Íves alakzat készítő.
_Free Hand Tool_: Szabadkézi vektoros rajzeszköz.
_Cookie Cutter Tool_: Több száz előre elkészített alakzat méretezhető a képre, majd kivágható belőle.
*Select*
_Marquee Tool_: Négyzetes kijelölőeszköz.
_Oval Marquee Tool_: Ovális kijelölőeszköz.
_Lasso Tool_: Szabadkézi kijelölőeszköz.
_Polygon Lasso Tool_: Szabadkézi vonalas kijelölőeszköz.
_Smart Lasso Tool_: Intelligens szabadkézi kijelölőeszköz.
_Remote Move Tool_: Kattintással átpozicionálható az aktuális objektum máshová.
_Magic Wand Tool_: Varázspálca. Egy hasonló színű vagy világosságú területet jelöl ki.
*Colors*
_Eyedropper_: Szemcseppentő eszköz. Egy pontra kattintva mintát vesz az ott található színből.
_Foreground/background color_: Előtér és háttérszín (elsődleges és másodlagos aktív színek). Az elsődleges színnel festenek a rajeszközök.
_Text Color_: A feliratok színe.


A munkafelület további fontos része a jobb oldalt található kinyitható és becsukható, fix palettasor. Legfölül a _How-tos_ feliratú paletta alatt található a szoftver oktatószekciója, ahol néhány gyakorlati tippet kaphat a felhasználó a programról.
Az _Adjustments_ részben a legfontosabb szerkesztőparancsok listája található. Ugyanezek vannak felsorolva az _Adjustments_ menüpont alatt is, de itt jobban kézre esnek. A csoportok a következők: _Auto_ (automata képjavítók), _Light_ (a világosság beállítása), _Color_ (a színek szabályozása), _Sharpen_ (élesítő szűrők), _Blur_ (elmosás), _Noise_ (zaj hozzáadó, vagy eltávolító funkciók), _Artistic_ (kreatív effektek, pl. olajfestmény, vagy ceruzarajz), _Distort_ (torzító funkciók, pl. mozaik, tükör, vagy csavart hatás). Bármely csoportot megnyitva kis nézőképeket látható, hogy a bennük rejlő parancsok milyen változást okoznak a képen. A kis képre kattintva megnyitható az effekt.


Az alsó palettát _Object Palette_ névre keresztelték, de valójában egy rétegkezelő szolgáltatás. Minden egyes képdarab, rajzolt, vagy festett minta új rétegként, azaz objektumként jelenik meg a palettán, és új sort kap. Minden objektum (réteg) átlátszósága és az alsó rétegekhez való összhatása szabályozható, vagy ki is kapcsolható. A rétegekhez egyenként tartozik egy maszk ablak is, amely a kis nézőképük jobbján található üres mező. Erre duplán kattintva _Edit_ (szerkesztő) módba lehet váltani és átlyukaszthatóvá, illetve festhetővé válik a maszk. 


Ezek természetesen már haladó szintű képszerkesztési műveletek, melyek jóval több magyarázatot igényelnek. Részletes bemutatásuk, illetve ezek gyakorlati haszna a következő részben lesz bővebben kifejtve.


</TD></TR><TR><TD id=INCREDIFOOTER width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD width="100%"></TD><TD id=INCREDISOUND vAlign=bottom align=middle></TD><TD id=INCREDIANIM vAlign=bottom align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 19)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Május 19)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 19)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 19)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 19)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 19)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 19)

Dactylorhiza majalis - orchidea​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 19)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Május 21)

*angyalkám*

 képekkiss


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 22)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 24)




----------



## carmen (2008 Május 24)




----------



## carmen (2008 Május 24)




----------



## carmen (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Május 26)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Május 26)

*angyalkám*

 képekkisskiss


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 27)

*Panoráma*

*Panoráma készítés a Photomergeben*

Egy-egy szélesvásznú kép megpillantása és végigböngészése után bennünk is éghet a vágy, hogy hasonlóan szépet, részletgazdag felvételt készítsünk.

A Photoshop Tutorials oldalán van is egy írás, hogy hogyan fogjunk neki. Apró kiegészítésekkel a következőket tartsuk szem előtt:
Hogyan fotózzunk:

használjuk az M (manuális) módot
végig ugyanazt a gyújtótávolságot hasznlájuk
függőlegesen ne mozgassuk a fényképezőt
hagyjunk átfedést a képek között (nagyjából 25%-ot)
a panoráma előtt és után lőjünk egy-egy elütő képet (pl. kezünkről), hogy otthon a képeket válogatva tudjuk, hogy melyik az első és melyik az utolsó kép 
És néhány fontos apróság, ami az írásból kimaradt:

végig ugyanazt a fehéregyensúlyt használjuk (nem auto!)
vízszintezzük a gépet, mielőtt elforgatjuk
Ezután jöhet az utómunka!

Photoshopban: File-Automate-Photomerge
A megnyíló ablakban válasszuk az “interactive layout”-ot
keressük meg az összeállítandó képeket a browse gomb megnyomásával, majd nyissuk meg
a “reposition only” beállítással az összeollózott képet láthatjuk
a “perspective” beállítás perspektívát ad a képnek, hogy ne legyen “lapos” kinézete
A bal oldali eszközökkel mozgathatjuk, forgathatjuk, nagyíthatjuk a fotókat, hogy minél tökéletesebben illeszkedjenek.
az OK gombra kattintva egyesíti a fényképeinket külön rétegeken a program
majd vághatjuk és a szokásos korrekciókat elvégezhetjük rajta.


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 27)

*HDR-panoráma*

*HDR-panoráma*

Két viszonylag nehéz kategória együttes alkalmazása. Pár tipp betartásával lenyűgöző fényképeket készíthetünk.


​ 
Múltkori bejegyzésünkkel a HDR technikába kalaúzoltuk a Kedves Olvasókat, majd a panoráma készítés fortélyaival is megismerkedhettünk. Most ennek a két technikának az ötvözésével próbálkozunk.
S Duffy Photography Blog-jában bukkantam a leírásra, ahol részletesen bemutatja a folyamatot, kellékeket.
“Hozzávalók”

Fényképező (automata expozíció sorozat képességgel)
állvány
Photoshop
Photomatix
alapvető ismeretek a HDR készítésben
Majd a többi címszó:

Képek elkészítése
ISO
Manual mód
Manuális fókusz
Autómatikus expozíció sorozat
Végigböngészés
Zoom
Az első kép elkészítése
A következő kép
A képek
A képek exportálása
Összeillesztés Photoshopban
Leméretezés és vágás
Rétegek elkülönítése
Photomatix
Egy érdekes műfaj, amit érdemes kipróbálni.


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 27)

*Vad orchidea*



​ 
Cypripedium calceolus​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 27)

Képek feltevése ide: Ablak alatt Részletes válasz, kattints rá. Felül beállitod középre (a középső csikozásra kattintva), beteszed a képet. Válasz elküldése. Kész.
Vagy a Szólj hozzá-val saját gépről.


----------



## magdolna68 (2008 Május 27)

*déva vára*

fiam volt kirándulni a Déva váránál,egy pár kép a várrol


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 28)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 28)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 28)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 28)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 28)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 28)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 28)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 28)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 28)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 29)

x


​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 29)

x



​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## squal (2008 Május 30)




----------



## squal (2008 Május 30)




----------



## carmen (2008 Május 30)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 30)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 30)

x


​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 2)

Cypripedium calceolus​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 2)

Ez a maximális képszélesség. Minden kedves képfeltöltőt megkérek ennél szélesebb képet ne tegyen fel, nem szép, tönkreteszi - szétfesziti az oldalt, igy a többi kép se látható rendesen. Köszi a megértést.


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 2)

Ophrys holoserica​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 3)




----------



## carmen (2008 Június 3)




----------



## carmen (2008 Június 3)




----------



## carmen (2008 Június 3)




----------



## carmen (2008 Június 3)




----------



## carmen (2008 Június 3)




----------



## carmen (2008 Június 3)




----------



## carmen (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 9)




----------



## carmen (2008 Június 9)

megkérek újra mindenkit, hogy ide csak fényképeket tegyetek, ne csillogó-villogó giccseket - ez nem az az oldal, az elején olvasni lehet - fényképek, és a témához kapcsolódó dolgok


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Június 9)

*angyalkám*

 nyugalom, motorok:-D


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 10)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 10)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 10)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 10)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 10)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 10)

*Fotók keretezése*

Lássuk egy egyszerü keret elkészítését PS-ben. Az alább leirt módszernél a keret magára a képre kerül, letakarva annak széleit. 

Nyissuk meg a keretezni kívánt képünket, mely megjelenik a dokumentum ablakban. Válasszuk ki a SELECT menü ALL parancsát. Ekkor a képünk szélein körbe megjelenik egy vékony szaggatott vonal. Ezután menjünk az EDIT menübe és itt kattintsunk a STROKE parancsra. A megjelenő STROKE párbeszéd ablakban az alábbi beállításokat kell elvégeznünk. A WIDTH mezőben kell megadni keretünk széleségét pixelben. Saját tapasztalataim alapján:
- vékony keret 1-10
- közepes keret 10-30
- vastag keret 30 felett.


A COLOR mezőben kell megadni keretünk színét, mely alapértelmezésben fekete. Ha más szint akarunk választani kattintsunk a fekete mezőbe, majd a megjelenő COLOR PICKER párbeszédablakból válasszuk ki a megfelelő szint, majd kattintsunk az OK gombra, mire a kiválasztott szinünk megjelenik a STROKE párbeszédablak COLOR mezőjében. A LOCATION mezőben válasszuk az INSIDE lehetőséget. 

​
A BLENDINGET hagyjuk NORMAL mód, 100% OPACITYN, majd kattintsunk az OK gombra.Ekkor a kiválasztott színü és méretü keret megjelenik a kép körül. /A keret hatását, áttetszőségét a késöbbiekben a NORMÁL mód és a 100% OPACITY megváltoztatásával elérhetjük, amit itt nem tárgyalok./ Ha nem nyeri meg tetszésünket a Ctrl+Z gyors- gombbal visszavonhatjuk a keretet és újra próbálkozhatunk a fent leirt módon. 
Ha a keretünkkel elégedettek vagyunk szüntessük meg a kijelölést /vékony szaggatott vonal a kép szélein/ a SELECT menü DESELECT parancsával, és már kész is a keretezett képünk.


Ha ezek után szeretnénk a kész kereten belül mégegy más szinü keretet készíteni az alábbiak szerint járjunk el. Nagyítsuk fel a képünket 100%-ra a navigátor palettán, majd a kinagyítást jelentő piros négyzetet fogjuk meg az egér gombjával és vigyük az egyik sarokba. Ekkor a dokumentum ablakban a képünk kiválasztott sarkát fogjuk látni a már elkészült kerettel. A baloldali eszközök palettán válasszuk ki a bal felső RECTANGULAR MARGUEE TOOL-t eszközt, vigyük az egér kurzort a képünkre ahol egy kereszt fog megjelenni. Vigyük a keresztet a már meglévő keretünk belső sarkába és a nyomva tartott jobb egérgombbal huzzuk az ellentétes sarokba. 

​

Erre a régi kereten belül egy szaggatott vonal fog megjelenni. Ügyeljünk arra, hogy a szaggatott vonal mindenhol az első keretünk szélén legyen, vagy attól azonos távolságra, majd engedjük fel az egér gombját. 

​
Menjünk az EDIT menü STROKE parancsára, és innentől kezdve ismételjük meg azt amit az első keretezésnél csináltunk, természetesen más értékekkel./szin, szélesség/.
Ha a végeredménnyel elégedettek vagyunk kész is a keretezett fotónk. Mentsük el munkánkat és töltsük fel a Fotózz.hu-ra.

Ha a fotónk nem kerül utólagos vágásra és a szélein fontos részletek vannak amit keretünk eltakarna az alábbi módszert javaslom. Meg kell növelnünk az úgynevezett vászon méretét,mint ahogy egy festményt vászonra ragasztanak ezzel helyet adva a keretnek. 
Nyissuk meg a képet, menjünk az IMAGE menü CANVAS SIZE parancsára. A megjelenő CANVAS SIZE párbeszéd ablakban a NEW SIZE és HEIGHT mezöjébe irjuk be azt az értéket amilyen széles keretet szeretnénk képünk köré. A mértékegység maradhat az alapértelmezett cm de válthatunk pixelre is. A CURRENT SIZE mezőben képünk eredeti mérete látható ehhez arányosan adjuk meg a keretünk szélességét.


Jelöljük be a RELATIVE jelölőnégyzetet, majd legalúl a CANVAS EXTENSION COLOR választóban válasszuk ki a szint ami alapértelmezésben fehér. 

​
Ha a fehér nem megfelelő a lenyíló menüből választhatunk még feketét, szürkét ill. az OTHER-t választva a szinválasztó palettáról bármilyen szint.
Ha ezzel is megvagyunk kattintsunk az OK gombra, mire a dokumentum ablakunkban a képünk körül megjelenik a kiválasztott szinü és méretü keret /vászon/.

Ha a kiválasztott szinnel vagy mérettel nem vagyunk elégedettek a Ctrl+Z gyorsgomb kombinációval visszavonhatjuk a vásznat majd elölről kezdve új paramétereket megadva változtathatunk. Ha a vásznunkra más szinü második keretet szeretnénk az elsö verzióban leirtak szerint ezt megtehetjük.
Ha elégedettek vagyunk munkánkkal mentsük el. Figyeljünk arra hogy a keretezés a file méretét megváltoztatja.
Természetesen a fent leirt módszereken kivül sok más program és profibb módszer létezik keretek készitésére, mindenki kisérletezzen kedve szerint.


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 10)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 11)

​ 
Erebia medusa​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 11)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 12)

Rhagium sycophanta​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 12)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 12)

_Iphiclides podalirius L._​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 12)




----------



## carmen (2008 Június 13)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 13)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Június 13)

*angyalkám*

saját képek


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Június 13)

*angyalkám*

saját készitésü képekkiss


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 14)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 14)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 14)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 14)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 14)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 14)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 14)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 14)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 14)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 15)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Június 15)

*angyalkám*

 Szeged képei


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Június 15)

*angyalkám*

 Budapest látképe


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 17)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 17)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 17)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 17)

​


----------



## [email protected] (2008 Június 17)

kukucs


----------



## [email protected] (2008 Június 17)

A Magyar Szürke


----------



## szomory (2008 Június 18)

...Vuk


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 18)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 18)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 18)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 18)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 19)

Merops apiaster​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Június 19)

*angyalkám*

 saját fotokkiss


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Június 19)

*angyalkám*

 saját fotokkiss


----------



## Katalina (2008 Június 19)

*Tisza, és a tiszai hajósok emlékműve*

(mi ez a nagyonszép épület angyalka ???)

itt az én képeim...


----------



## Katalina (2008 Június 19)

*a Tisza és a híd*

:d


----------



## Katalina (2008 Június 19)

*bátor fürdőzők*

:d


----------



## Katalina (2008 Június 19)

*virágok*

:d


----------



## Katalina (2008 Június 19)

*kertem*

paradicsom, zöldbab, kopaszbarack..


----------



## Katalina (2008 Június 19)

kutya, és egyéb állatfajták..


----------



## Katalina (2008 Június 19)

*a virágokkal szépjóéjszakát kívánok mindenkinek !!!*

:d


----------



## vakondok (2008 Június 19)

Otthon eső után


----------



## szomory (2008 Június 19)




----------



## Babuci74 (2008 Június 19)

*Dani*

A leggyönyörűbb számomra a világon!


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Június 22)

*angyalkám*

:smile: saját készitésü képek


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Június 22)

*angyalkám*

saját készitésü képek


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Június 22)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## szomory (2008 Június 23)




----------



## romesz (2008 Június 25)

kis polszki Amerikaban


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 25)

romesz, megkérlek, ha ide teszel képet, akkor légy olyan szives, de idézet nélkül - ide csak képeket várok, a lehülyézéses véleményedet máshol hangoztasd, ha nem unod minden hozzászólásod alatt - nem biztos, hogy másnak is tetszik ez az iromány, nekem biztos nem tetszik


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 25)

​


----------



## zsuzsi89 (2008 Június 25)

nagyon szeretnék képet feltenni de nem tudom hogy csináljam


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 25)

carmen írta:


> romesz, megkérlek, ha ide teszel képet, akkor légy olyan szives, de idézet nélkül - ide csak képeket várok, a lehülyézéses véleményedet máshol hangoztasd, ha nem unod minden hozzászólásod alatt - nem biztos, hogy másnak is tetszik ez az iromány, nekem biztos nem tetszik


boleny a domboldalon


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 26)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 26)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 26)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 26)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 26)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 26)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 26)




----------



## szomory (2008 Június 26)




----------



## szomory (2008 Június 26)




----------



## szomory (2008 Június 26)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 26)

Nagyon aranyos suni!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 26)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 26)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 26)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 26)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 26)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 26)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 26)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 26)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 26)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 26)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Június 26)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Június 26)

*angyalkám*

:smile: képek


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Június 26)

*angyalkám*

 képekkiss


----------



## szomory (2008 Június 26)




----------



## romesz (2008 Június 26)

747es leszallas kozben a Holland antillakon


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 26)

ezt a repulot egy delafrikai muzeumnak szallitottak le, a leszallo palya csak 50 lab szeles es 3600 lab hosszu. A gep 2800 labnal megallt es sikeresen befejezte utolso utjat.


----------



## Suicid3r (2008 Június 26)

király képek


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Június 26)

Kerti tó technika.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Június 26)

Szökökút


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Június 26)

Szökökút esti megvilágításban.


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 26)

HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


> Kerti tó technika.


*ez a kerti to alom szep*

ez pedig egy szőrös taxi


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Június 26)

Bécsben


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 26)

utolso lehetoseg


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 26)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 27)

​


----------



## puper (2008 Június 27)

Dejó! Carmen mivel fotóz? Láttam elöl is virágos képeket, majdhogy kedvet kaptam hozzá, de végül arra jutottam, hogy nem érek fel addig. Jó ez az erősen vignettált- komorba hajló érzés, szerencsére a szinek nincsenek fakítva, hogy bántó legyen. grat!


----------



## puper (2008 Június 27)

Ja, most látom MarkII


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 27)

felho tukrozodik a konyha asztal csempein


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 27)

csendes ocean


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 27)

​


----------



## szomory (2008 Június 28)

romesz írta:


> ezt a repulot egy delafrikai muzeumnak szallitottak le, a leszallo palya csak 50 lab szeles es 3600 lab hosszu. A gep 2800 labnal megallt es sikeresen befejezte utolso utjat.



...akkor még volt "neki" kb. 240 méter


----------



## szomory (2008 Június 28)




----------



## carmen (2008 Június 29)

​


----------



## afca (2008 Június 29)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 29)




----------



## carmen (2008 Június 29)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 30)

​


----------



## tezsuzso (2008 Június 30)

Csodálatosan szép képek, gratulálok a szerzőnek!!!


----------



## afca (2008 Június 30)




----------



## obereczki (2008 Június 30)

Carmennak az a rózsaszín virága.... hát elképesztő! Nagyon szép!


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 30)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 30)

Omar Sharif
(Trencséntyeplic - Trencianske Teplice)
2008​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 1)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 1)

Saxicola torquata​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 1)

Nrshinga mandir - India​


----------



## szomory (2008 Július 2)

...


----------



## edmund (2008 Július 3)

Csodálatos képek.


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 4)

​


----------



## szomory (2008 Július 4)




----------



## carmen (2008 Július 4)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 4)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 5)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 5)

​


----------



## szomory (2008 Július 5)

...


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Július 5)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 5)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 5)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 5)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 5)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 5)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 5)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 5)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 5)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 5)

​


----------



## szomory (2008 Július 5)

...


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 7)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 7)

​


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 7)

*Törpe*

Egy kis apróság...


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 7)

​


----------



## tájdi (2008 Július 7)

​


----------



## idgam (2008 Július 7)

szomory írta:


>




Nagyon aranyosssss


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 8)

idgam, de kétszer? lapozz vissza, ha újra látni akarod


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 8)

​


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 8)

bébigörény


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 8)

Na, ki a király !?


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 8)

A természet csodája 1.


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 8)

A természet csodája 2.


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 8)

Hát, nem édes !?!?!?


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 8)

Eye Damon


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 8)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 8)

​


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 8)

Egy pillanat apró csodája


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 8)

A három grácia


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 8)

Írisz


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 8)

Let's dance !


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 8)

Shadow on the wall


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 8)

Amorf varázs


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 8)

Kacsatrükk


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 8)

Locust


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 8)

Ősrobbanás


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 8)

Na, ki a főnök !?


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 8)

Uri Geller kerékpárja


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 8)

Ugye, mi jóbarátok vagyunk ?


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 8)

Télherceg


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 8)

Van remény


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 8)

Szörnyecske ?


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 8)

Szabadnak született


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 8)

... farkasnak farkasa


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 8)

Málnaszezon


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 8)

"úgy hajlik, mint a nád"


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 8)

Zeusz játékai


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 8)

Öten a 101-ből


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 8)

Megtörten


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 8)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 8)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 8)

​


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 8)

Egyedül a nagyvárosban


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 8)

Oltalom


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 9)

Szerelem


----------



## romesz (2008 Július 9)

ez is szerelem  vagy ezt is szerelem?


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 9)

Csók


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 9)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 9)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 9)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 9)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 9)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 9)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 9)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 9)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 9)

​


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 9)

Gyász


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 9)

Dávid


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 9)

Tower Bridge


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 10)

:00:[size=+1]*T**omboló természet[/size]*:00:


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 10)

*Képek feltétele*: 
1. *Szólj hozzá* (feltöltés, mint pl. ilovejoci)
2. *Részletes válasz*, kép *középre* helyezése - kép
*ne* *legyen nagyobb*, mint amekkora belefér az oldalon levő keretbe. Ha nem vagy benne biztos, üzenet előnézetével meggyőződhetsz róla.
Nem nagy kérés azt hiszem, még a hányavetiek se fáradnak bele. Hadd ne kelljen örökösen ismételgetnem ezt. És *csak fényképek*.

Köszönöm, hogy végre megértitek, és nem kell 101.x is leirnom.


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 10)

​ 
Phoenicurus ochruros
Házi rozsdafarkú-fióka​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Július 10)

*angyalkám*

 Saját képek


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Július 10)

*angyalkám*

Hódi Géza festőmüvész képei/1881-1942/


----------



## romesz (2008 Július 10)

*bébi elefántfóka 

*



​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 10)

​


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 10)

:00:[size=+1]*K**icsiben.....[/size]*:00:


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 10)

:00:[size=+1]*n**agyban.....[/size]*:00:


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 10)

:00:[size=+1]*m**ajomban.....[/size]*:00:


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 10)

:00:[size=+1]*n**arancsban.....[/size]*:00:


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 10)

:00:[size=+1]*sz**oknyában.....[/size]*:00:


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 10)

:00:[size=+1]*Tr**abantban[/size]*:00:


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 10)

​


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 11)

:00:[size=+1]*Ő**z-love[/size]*:00:


----------



## ilovejoci (2008 Július 11)

:00:[size=+1]*T**attoo-love[/size]*:00:


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 11)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 11)




----------



## Asi (2008 Július 11)

Sziasztok!
Megnézhetitek a saját bloggomat:

http://izrael-kulturaja.blogspot.com


----------



## romesz (2008 Július 11)

californiai bozottuzek, 2008 Julius a Fox News-rol

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,379242,00.html
​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 12)

​


----------



## Spanky (2008 Július 12)




----------



## Spanky (2008 Július 12)




----------



## Spanky (2008 Július 12)




----------



## carmen (2008 Július 13)




----------



## carmen (2008 Július 13)




----------



## Mérleg (2008 Július 13)

Sziasztok, szép vasárnapot kívánok!Új vagyok, ismerkedem a fórummal, olvasgatok, nézelődöm.
Próbálkozom a képfeltöltéssel is, remélem sikerült egy bécsi karácsonyi képet feltennem.


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Július 13)

*angyalkám*

 saját képek


----------



## Mérleg (2008 Július 13)

[URL="http://imageshack.us"]

[/URL]http://imageshack.us][IMG]http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/5793/56778411iv9.jpg[/IMG][/URL]​


----------



## Mérleg (2008 Július 13)

​


----------



## Mérleg (2008 Július 13)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 13)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 13)

​


----------



## romesz (2008 Július 14)

Csendes ocean marciusban





​


----------



## romesz (2008 Július 14)

*Tornado Iowa-ban


*​


----------



## romesz (2008 Július 14)

*funyiras


*​


----------



## romesz (2008 Július 14)

*puli


*​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 14)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Július 14)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Július 14)

*angyalkám*

 képek Szegedről


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 15)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 15)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 15)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 15)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 15)




----------



## carmen (2008 Július 15)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 17)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 17)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 17)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 17)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 17)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 17)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 17)




----------



## carmen (2008 Július 17)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 18)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 18)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 18)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 18)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 18)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 19)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 19)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 19)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 19)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 19)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 20)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 20)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 20)

Garam (Hron)​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 20)

​


----------



## meryzsu (2008 Július 20)

**

vizipaci


----------



## Mérleg (2008 Július 21)




----------



## carmen (2008 Július 21)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 21)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 22)

*Vörös vércse* (Falco tinnunculus)​


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Július 22)

*Játékos kutyám.*


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Július 22)

*Unokám kutyázik.*


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 22)

*Vörös vércse* (Falco tinnunculus)​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 22)

Island​


----------



## romesz (2008 Július 22)

Mojave sivatag januarban




​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 22)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 22)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 22)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 22)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 22)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 22)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 22)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 22)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Július 22)

*angyalkám*

saját képek


----------



## goldenlimb (2008 Július 22)

Ez valami eszméletlen kép!!!!
Nincs belőle véletlenül egy nagyobb felbontású?

Köszi!


romesz írta:


> *Utah vihar felhok,
> 
> tavaly augusztusban csinaltam*
> 
> ...


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 23)

Ciudad de Mexico
2008 The storm is coming...​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 23)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 23)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 23)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 23)

Rožmberk​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 23)

Hukvaldy​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 23)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 23)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 23)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 23)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Július 23)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 23)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 23)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 24)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 24)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 24)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 24)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 24)

Kisvirágú hunyor (Helleborus dumetorum)​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 24)

*Nyugati csillagvirág (Scilla drunensis)*







Nyugati csillagvirág (Scilla drunensis)​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Július 24)

*angyalkám*

képekSzegedi papucs és készitője 94 éves


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Július 24)

*angyalkám*

háncs baba és macska szegedről, mézeskalács


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 26)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 26)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 26)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 27)




----------



## carmen (2008 Július 27)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Július 27)

*angyalkám*

szegedi képek


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Július 27)

*angyalkám*

 szegedi képekSzegedi papucs és készitője Rátkai Sándor 94 éves


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Július 27)

*angyalkám*

:smile: szegedi képek


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 29)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 29)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 29)




----------



## carmen (2008 Július 29)

Yosemite National Park​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 29)




----------



## carmen (2008 Július 29)




----------



## carmen (2008 Július 29)




----------



## carmen (2008 Július 29)

<TABLE class=imagetable width=0 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=2>

​</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left></TD><TD align=right></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 29)

<TABLE class=imagetable width=0 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=2>

​</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left></TD><TD align=right>Phillip Sowicki </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 29)




----------



## carmen (2008 Július 29)

London
Holland park​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 29)




----------



## carmen (2008 Július 29)




----------



## carmen (2008 Július 29)




----------



## carmen (2008 Július 29)




----------



## carmen (2008 Július 29)




----------



## carmen (2008 Július 29)

London
Winsdor​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 30)




----------



## carmen (2008 Július 30)




----------



## carmen (2008 Július 30)




----------



## carmen (2008 Július 30)




----------



## carmen (2008 Július 30)




----------



## carmen (2008 Július 30)




----------



## carmen (2008 Július 30)




----------



## carmen (2008 Július 30)




----------



## carmen (2008 Július 30)




----------



## carmen (2008 Július 30)

London
Tower Bridge​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 30)




----------



## carmen (2008 Július 30)




----------



## carmen (2008 Július 30)




----------



## carmen (2008 Július 30)




----------



## carmen (2008 Július 30)




----------



## carmen (2008 Július 30)




----------



## carmen (2008 Július 30)




----------



## carmen (2008 Július 30)




----------



## carmen (2008 Július 30)




----------



## carmen (2008 Július 30)

Malinô Brdo​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 30)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 30)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 30)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 30)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 31)

Zerge​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 31)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 2)

​


----------



## isty (2008 Augusztus 2)

*Hoseink sirjai*

Az 1848-49-es forradalom hoseinek sirjai a Nyergesteton


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Augusztus 3)

*angyalkám*

 Templom tornyok


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Augusztus 4)

*angyalkám*

képek


----------



## stv (2008 Augusztus 4)

*Simplicity*

Simplicity


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 5)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 5)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Augusztus 5)

*angyalkám*

képekkiss


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Augusztus 5)

*angyalkám*

képekkiss


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 5)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 5)




----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 5)




----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 5)




----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 5)




----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 5)




----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 5)




----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 5)




----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 5)




----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 5)




----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 5)




----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 6)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 6)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 6)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 6)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 6)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Augusztus 6)

*angyalkám*


----------



## Katalina (2008 Augusztus 6)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Augusztus 6)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Augusztus 6)




----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 7)




----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 7)




----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 7)




----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 7)




----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 7)




----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 7)

Vranov nad Dyjí​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 7)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 7)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 7)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 7)

Kórea​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 7)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Augusztus 7)

kutya meleg van !!


----------



## Katalina (2008 Augusztus 7)




----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 7)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 8)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 8)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 8)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 9)

Čachtice​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 9)

Matera​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 10)

*Pozsony - Apollo hid*



​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 10)

​


----------



## cilus_baby (2008 Augusztus 10)

Gyönyörűek!


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 10)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 10)

Portmarnock
Dublin, Ireland​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 11)




----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 11)

Hova dugjam?​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 11)

Sárospatak​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 11)

San Francisco​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 11)




----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 11)




----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 11)

Velence​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 11)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 11)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 11)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 11)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 11)

​


----------



## agotagitti (2008 Augusztus 11)




----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 12)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 12)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 13)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 13)




----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 14)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Augusztus 14)

*angyalkám*

képek


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 15)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 15)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 15)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 15)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 16)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 16)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Augusztus 16)

*angyalkám*

:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 18)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 18)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Augusztus 18)

Sziasztok. Ezt látni kell. Klikk a linkre és az egér mozgatásával nézzetek körül.
http://flashificator.com/1/BlueMoon/Buffet/Buffet.html


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 19)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 20)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 20)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 20)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 21)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 21)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 21)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 25)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 25)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 26)

​


----------



## fahéj (2008 Augusztus 26)




----------



## fahéj (2008 Augusztus 26)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Augusztus 26)

*angyalkám*

képek


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 27)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 28)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 28)

*Kakukk*



​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 29)

​


----------



## Laciguru (2008 Augusztus 29)

Carmen. A képeid csodálatosak.Milyen géppel dolgozol?


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Augusztus 29)

*angyalkám*

Carmen a képeid nagyon szépek! Sajnos én nem tudom olyan nagyra feltenni!


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 30)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 30)

Bojnice​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 30)

​ 


​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Augusztus 30)

*angyalkám*

2008 év a Biblia éve


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 30)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 30)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 30)




----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 30)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 31)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 31)




----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 31)




----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 31)

Geastrum quadrifidum Pers​


----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 31)




----------



## carmen (2008 Augusztus 31)




----------



## fahéj (2008 Augusztus 31)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 1)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Szeptember 1)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 1)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 1)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 1)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 2)

Pontia daplidice​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 2)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 2)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 2)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 2)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 2)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 2)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 2)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 3)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 3)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 3)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Szeptember 3)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 3)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 3)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 3)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 4)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 4)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 4)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 4)




----------



## tratak (2008 Szeptember 5)

Ezt Vérteskozma közelében lőttem...


----------



## tratak (2008 Szeptember 5)

Ezt is...


----------



## tratak (2008 Szeptember 5)

na még egyszer...


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 6)

Hibás üzenetet levenni az a minimum. Az izléstelenségnek is van határa!


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 6)

-----


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 6)

''''''''''''


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 6)

""""""""""


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 6)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 6)

//////////////


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 6)

============


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 6)

((((((((((((((((((


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 6)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 6)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 6)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 6)

Montenegro
Szent István​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 6)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 6)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 6)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 7)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 7)

Chicago​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 7)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 7)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 7)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 7)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 7)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 7)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 7)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 7)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 7)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 7)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 7)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 7)

​


----------



## BERU (2008 Szeptember 7)

...


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 7)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 7)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 7)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 7)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 7)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 7)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 7)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 7)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 7)

​


----------



## BERU (2008 Szeptember 7)

...


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 7)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 7)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 7)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 7)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 7)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 7)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 7)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 7)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 7)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 7)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 7)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Szeptember 7)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 7)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 7)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 9)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 9)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 9)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 9)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 9)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 9)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 9)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 9)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 9)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 9)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 9)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 10)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 10)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 10)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 10)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 11)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 12)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 12)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 12)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 12)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 12)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 12)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 12)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 12)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 13)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 13)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 15)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 16)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Szeptember 16)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## olgasz1 (2008 Szeptember 16)

Vodice


----------



## olgasz1 (2008 Szeptember 16)

Vodice


----------



## olgasz1 (2008 Szeptember 16)

Krka folyó


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 17)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 18)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 18)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 18)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 18)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 18)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 19)

*Photoshop - Path*

A Path-ok használata, kijelölés haladóknak



Ezek tulajdonképpen vektorosan megadott vonalak. Ilyenekkel dolgozik az Adobe Illustrator nevű programja, ami leginkább grafikusok számára érdekes, hiszen az így rajzolt vonalak, gyakorlatilag végtelenül nagyíthatók, lévén nem pixelekből, hanem irányvektorokból állnak. De ez nekünk fotósoknak is nagyon hasznos lehet, mert kijelölés "gyártható" belőle, valamint hallatlan előnye, hogy a szabadkézi rajzolásnál sokkal pontosabb íveket tudunk hajlítani. Alkalmazásuk időigényes, és aprólékos munka, de mindenképp megéri gyakorolni, mert sokmindenhez igen jól használhatók. Lássuk pontosan, mit kell csinálnunk:

Path-t rajzolni a Pen Tool-al lehet, amit a P lenyomásával aktiválhatunk, illetve megtaláljuk az eszköztárban, helyét egy töltőtoll-ikon jelzi.



Ha kijelöltük, fontos hogy megadjuk, Path-t akarunk készíteni. Ezt a felső ikonsor második cellájának középső ikonjával tehetjük meg. Két másik lehetőséget is megadhatunk, hogy Shape Layer-el dolgozzunk, vagy pixelekkel. Ezek számunkra most nem fontosak.



Hozzunk létre egy új üres képet <SMALL>(Ctrl+N)</SMALL>. Tegyünk le a Pen Tool-al egy pontot, ez lesz a vonalunk kiindulópontja. A Historyban, a "New Work Path" lépés jelzi a Path létrehozását. Ha a Layers fül melletti Paths fülre kattintunk, láthatjuk is. Tegyünk le még egy pontot pár centire az előzőtől, ezzel létrehozunk egy egyenest. A Ctrl gombot lenyomva, és a második pontot megfogva áthelyezhetjük a pontot bárhova.



Tegyünk le egy harmadik pontot is, de az egérgombot folyamatosan tartsuk lenyomva, és húzzuk el. Így tudunk irányvektort húzni. Amely a másodi és harmadik pontunk közti vonalra van hatással. Ez adja meg az ív irányát, és a hajlás erősségét. Az egérgomb nyomva tartásával változtathatjuk a vektor hosszát és irányát, ezáltal az ívünk is változik. 








Láthatjuk hogy minden esetben megjelenik a vektorunk tükörképe, ami jelen pillanatban inaktív. Ez a vektor a következő, azaz a harmadik és a negyedik pont közötti vonalra lesz hatással. Ha leraktuk a pontot, és a Rubber Band be van jelölve <SMALL>(felső ikonsor, harmadik cellájának jobb oldalán a lenyitható Pen Options-ben tehetjük meg, helyét egy fekete nyilacska jelöli. Javasolt folyamatosan bejelölve tartani)</SMALL> akkor az kurzor mozgatásával láthatjuk hogyan alakul a vonalunk a negyedik pont lerakásával. 



Ekkor láthatjuk meg az értelmét a "tükörvektornak" is, hiszen így a vonalívben egyáltalán nem lesz törés, ami mondjuk szimmetrikus ívek, vagy körvonal rajzolásakor nagyon hasznos lehet. De ha ez a vektor nekünk nem felel meg, akkor az alt gomb lenyomásával, és nyomva tartásával, a vektor végpontját megfogva, változtathatjuk az aktív vektor irányát és hosszát.




Egyébként ez a rajzolás során mindvégig megtehető, bármelyik vektorral, így ha korrigálni akarunk, nem kell adott esetben 50-60 lépést visszalépnünk, és onnan újra kezdeni a vonalat. Sok idegeskedéstől kímél meg ez minket, szemben például a polygonal lasso tool-al. Ha ezt szeretnénk tenni, akkor a Ctrl-t lenyomva tartva kattintsunk egy régebbi Pathalkotó pontra, és rögtön meg is jelenik az abból a pontból kiinduló két vektor, amit aztán az alt gomb nyomvatartásával kedvünkre változtathatunk. Ha azt szeretnénk, hogy a következő vonal egyenes legyen, akkor a vektort egyszerűen húzzuk vissza a pontra. A patht úgy tudjuk befejezni, ha a vonal visszatér kiindulópontjára, így egy körvonalat alkotva. Ezt a Historyban a "Close Path" lépés jelöli








Most már tudjuk kezelni az eszközt, próbáljuk ki mit érünk vele egy fotón, például ha egy képalkotó elemet, külön akarunk módosítani. Példaképemen a kávészemeket akarom kiemelni, hogyan jobban "leugorjanak" a képről. 






 
Nincs más dolgunk, mint ezt a részt egy Path-al körberajzolni, a leírt módon. A példaképen már jó hasznát vesszük a vektoros hajlításnak, hisz a kávészemek ívét sokkal pontosabban tudjuk megrajzolni, mint kézzel, így elkerüljük az utómunka során keletkező külső vagy belső "aurát".






 
Mikor kész vagyunk, a képre jobb egérgombbal kattintva legördülő menüsorból, válasszuk a Make Selection menüpontot, így készíthetünk kijelölést a körvonalból. 






 
A felugró ablakban megadhatjuk a kijelölés keménységét. Ha a kijelölésünk nagyon határozott körvonalon volt, igen pontosan, akkor körülbelül a 0.5-1 pixeles érték lehet megfelelő <SMALL>(a 0 nagyon ritkán jó, egyrészt mert ehhez hallatlanul pontosan kell lenni, másrészt egy kevés elmosás mindig jót tesz)</SMALL>. Ha egy határozatlanabb dolgot rajzoltunk körbe <SMALL>(például egy árnyékot)</SMALL>, vagy a végrehajtandó lépés csak nagyon finoman változtatja meg a kép karakterét <SMALL>(például nagyon kis értékű brightness/contrast módosítás)</SMALL>, akkor nem kell túl pontosnak lennünk, és megadhatunk jóval nagyobb feather-t is. A maximum 250 pixel lehet.


 


 A módosítás igen feltűnő, mégsem lesz irreális a látvány, a kijelölés pontossága miatt.​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 19)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 19)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 20)




----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 20)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 20)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 20)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 20)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 20)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 21)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 21)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 21)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 21)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Szeptember 21)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 21)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 22)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 22)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 22)




----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 23)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 23)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 23)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 23)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 23)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 23)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 23)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 23)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 23)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 23)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 23)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 23)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 23)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 23)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 23)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 23)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Szeptember 24)

*angyalkám*

 saját készitésü képek:-D


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Szeptember 24)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 24)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 24)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 24)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 24)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 24)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 24)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 24)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 24)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 24)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 24)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 24)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 24)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 24)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 24)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 24)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 24)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 24)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 24)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 24)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 24)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 24)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 24)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 24)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 25)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 25)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 25)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 25)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 25)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 25)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 25)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 25)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 25)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 25)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 25)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 25)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 25)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 25)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 26)




----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2008 Szeptember 27)




----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2008 Szeptember 27)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 27)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 27)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 27)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 27)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 27)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 28)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 28)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 28)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 28)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 28)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 28)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 28)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 28)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 28)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 28)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 28)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 28)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 28)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 28)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 28)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 28)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 28)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 28)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 29)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 29)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 29)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 29)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 29)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 29)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 29)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Szeptember 29)

Itt nagyon szép képek vannak feltéve Gratulálok!!!


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Szeptember 29)

*angyalkám*

saját készitésü képek


----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 30)




----------



## carmen (2008 Szeptember 30)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 30)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 1)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 1)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 1)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 1)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 1)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 1)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 1)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 1)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 1)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 1)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 1)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 1)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 1)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 1)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 1)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 1)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 1)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Október 1)

*angyalkám*

500 éves Mátyás templom Szegeden


----------



## carmen (2008 Október 2)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Október 3)

*angyalkám*

 paprika fesztivál Szegeden


----------



## carmen (2008 Október 3)

*Teória*

*HSB színrendszer*
*A köznyelv számára leginkább érthető színrendszert így nevezzük. A betűszó*​*elnevezése a következő angol szavakból származik:- *
*Hue: színezet, azaz az egyes színek nevei. *
*A fényszínek a vörös, zöld és kék; *
*és kiegészítő színeik - a pigment, vagy festékszínek - , a ciánkék, lilásbordó és **sárga.*
*Angol elnevezéssel a színpárok: red-cyan, green-magenta, blue-yellow.- *
*Saturation: telítettség. Köznyelven a teljesen telítettlen szín a szürke. Ha a*
*telítettség kicsi, pasztell színekről beszélünk, ha közepes, a színek telítettségét nem*
*jelezzük. A nagy telítettségű színeket pedig tiszta, vagy élénk színeknek nevezzük.*
*Esetleg olyan állandó határozót alkalmazunk, mely az élénkségre, az adott szín*​*tisztaságára utal: t&ucirc;zpiros, kanárisárga, smaragdzöld, kobaltkék.- *
*Brightness: fényesség. Ha a színnek nincsen fényessége, feketéről beszélünk.*
*Egyéb esetben a telítettségtől is függ a színérzéklet, pl. fehéret csak akkor látunk ha*
*a fényesség maximális és a telítettség nulla. Ennek függvényében a pasztell színek*
*világosak és telítettlenek. Az élénk színek világosak és telítettek. A sötét színek*
*pedig közepesen telítettek és nem túl világosak.*​


----------



## carmen (2008 Október 3)

*Teória*

*Photoshop vagy más retusszoftver a HSB koordinátarendszert felkínálja számunkra, ha a színtelítettséget szeretnénk beállítani. *
*Az Image>Adjust>Hue/Saturation menüpontot választva*
*előtűnik a párbeszédablak. Felül, egy legördülő listában választhatunk, hogy melyik színcsatornán szeretnénk dolgozni. *
*A „Master” csatorna minden színre vonatkozik,*
*míg az egyes fény, illetve festékszínek is külön-külön kiválaszthatók. *
*Utóbbira azért van szükség, mert így külön kezelhetjük pl. az ég kékjét, a rét zöldjét, de még a pipacsok vörös színét is.*
*A párbeszédablakban a „Hue” elnevezés&ucirc; csúszkával az egyes színek színezetébe nyúlhatunk bele, azaz megváltoztathatjuk őket. A „Saturation” csúszka a telítettséget változtatja meg pozitív, vagy negatív irányban. Ha fotónk fényességével vagyunk elégedetlenek - sötétnek vagy világosnak találjuk - akkor a „Lightness”*
*csúszkával változtathatunk rajta. Ez az elnevezés a „Brightness” szinonímája angolul, és ez az egyetlen apró eltérés a szabványos HSB színrendszertől.*​

_*Korrekciók*_​ 

*Először mindig a „Master” csatornán dolgozzunk. Ha a színszűrésnél maradt **némi, szűrhetetlen színtorzulás, akkor azt a „Hue” csúszka néhány egységnyi mozgatásával teljesen kiküszöbőlhetjük. Ezután a telítettségbe avatkozzunk be! Általában a telített színű, kontrasztos képeket szeretjük nézni. Emiatt szinte rutinszerűen*
*7-15 egységnyi értékkel kezdhetjük a „Saturation” csúszka jobbra tolását. Ha azonban portrézunk, vagy olyan fotót retusálunk, ahol az élénk színek kimondottan előnytelenek, a telítettséget tompítanunk kell. Ilyenkor balra húzzuk el a csúszkát.*
*Előfordul, hogy ilyenkor még nem teljesen vagyunk elégedettek egy képpel. A telítettség növelése ugyanis felerősíthet egy addig szinte észrevehetetlen színtorzulást, illetve észrevehetjük, hogy a „hat fő” szín által képviselt tartományok még nem felelnek meg kívánalmainknak. Ilyenkor az egyes színtartományokat kijelölve változtassuk a Hue/Saturation/Lightness értékeket addig, amig megfelelő képet nem kapunk. Hangsúlyozom, hogy ehhez *​*már jó színlátás, jól kalibrált monitor és türelem szükséges. Képeink *
​*kiváló minőségűek lesznek, ha a színbeállítás eme részét is elsajátítjuk.*​ 


_*Szürreális effektet*_​





*A „Hue” csúszka segítségével egyes színek, vagy akár az összes**kicserélhet**ő egy *​​*másikra. Nagyon festőivé válhat így egy kép. Ha a telítettséget **húzzuk fel 100%-ra, akkor minden szín kicsattan, ami hasonlóan irreális képet ad, **de egyes esetekben ezzel grafikai hatású képeket készíthetütnk. Azt is megtehetjük, **hogy egy-egy színtartomány telítettségét szüntetjük meg, pl. csak a vöröset és a **kéket hagyjuk meg a képen. A lehetőségek száma végtelen.*​




_*Élesítés*_​



*Minden fizikai átméretezés után kötelez**ően az optikai élesítés jön. Szkennelés után **is szükség van élesítésre, ha a szkenner szoftvere ezt nem teszi meg helyettünk.*
*Adott esetben egy már élesített képet további élesítésnek is alá kell vetnünk, ha tudjuk, *​*hogy nyomtatónk „elkeni” a részleteket. Ugyanez érvényes akár az MS **PowerPointra is: túlélesített képekből remek minőséget vetít a projektorokon.*​




*Az élesítés minden esetben szűrő! Így a Filter>Sharpen menüpont alatt találjuk*

*meg őket. A Photoshopban háromféle alapszűrő van: Sharpen és Sharpen More,*
*valamint Sharpen Edges. Az előbbi kettő kisebb, illetve nagyobb fokú általános*
*élesítést végez, míg az utóbbi elsősorban a vékony határvonalakat veszi kezelésbe.*
*Általában kisebb igényű munkáknál használjuk őket, ugyanis nem dolgoznak*
*túlságosan szépen, viszont nagyon gyorsak. A sima Sharpen a jól élesített képek *​*kismérték&ucirc; túlélesítéséhez, **illetve átméretezés utáni élesítéséhez kiválóan **megfelel.*​​




_*Unsharp Mask*_​​


*Neve m**űködési metodikájából **ered: először egy életlen képet készít a fotóból, majd ezt az életlent **„kivonja” az eredetiből. Ha az eredeti fotót egy éles és egy életlen kép összegeként **fogjuk fel, akkor működési elve érthető. Párbeszédablakában három csúszka található.*

*Az „Amount” az élesítés mértékét határozza meg. Minél nagyobb értéket **állítunk be, a kép annál élesebbnek tűnik majd. A „Radius” az életlen kép eléletlenedését **határozza meg képpontban, azaz pixelben. Minél nagyobb értéket írunk **ide, annál hatékonyabb az élesítés. Mindkét csúszkával játsszunk el, így könnyen**kitapasztalhatjuk működésüket! Irányelvként azonban vegyük figyelembe, hogy **nagyjából együtt emeljük, vagy csökkentsük értékeiket.*
*A „Treshold”, vagy magyarul küszöbérték önkényes skálázású. Megadhatjuk ugyanis*
*azt, hogy mekkora kontrasztugrást, azaz mennyire éles határvonalat tekintsen*
*minimumnak a szűrő az élesítés alatt. Így a kierősödő filmszemcsézetet, vagy a*
*digitális zajt, a JPEG tömörítés négyzethálóját „kimaszkolhatjuk” a szűrő **hatásköréb**ől, de ugyanígy érdemes elkerülni a bőrhibák élesítését portrénál, vagy a **mikrokarcok megjelenítését tárgyfotónál.*​​


*Végezetül még annyit, hogy a túlélesítés is káros. Emiatt figyeljünk, mikor kezdenek **széttöredezni a homogén felületek (motting) és mikor jelennek meg az éles **határvonalaknál a fehér és fekete mellékvonalak (halo). Arra is figyeljünk, hogy a **finom részletek ne váljanak aránytalanul kontrasztossá.*​


----------



## carmen (2008 Október 3)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 3)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 3)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 3)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 3)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 3)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 3)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 3)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Október 7)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## carmen (2008 Október 8)

Havanna Parlament​


----------



## carmen (2008 Október 8)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 8)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 8)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 8)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 8)




----------



## artdeco (2008 Október 10)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Október 10)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Október 10)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Október 10)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Október 10)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 10)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 10)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 10)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Október 10)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 11)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 11)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 11)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 11)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 11)




----------



## kgguinney (2008 Október 11)

Sziasztok ! Ne haragudjatok, de nem állom meg szó nélkül. Csodálatos képeket töltöttetek fel, hihetetlen léleknyugtatóak. Igazi öröm nézegetni őket. Köszönöm.


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Október 11)

nagyon szépek a képek Gratulálok!


----------



## kgguinney (2008 Október 11)

Csatolás megtekintése 199322


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Október 11)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## kgguinney (2008 Október 11)

.


----------



## carmen (2008 Október 12)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 12)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 12)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 12)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 12)

*André Kertész 1894 - 1985*


----------



## carmen (2008 Október 12)

*André Kertész 1894 - 1985*


----------



## carmen (2008 Október 12)

*André Kertész 1894 - 1985*


----------



## carmen (2008 Október 12)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 12)

*André Kertész 1894 - 1985 Melankólikus tupipán*


----------



## carmen (2008 Október 12)

*André Kertész 1894 - 1985, Erzsébet és én 1931*


----------



## carmen (2008 Október 12)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 12)

*André Kertész 1894 - 1985*


----------



## carmen (2008 Október 12)

*André Kertész 1894 - 1985*


----------



## carmen (2008 Október 12)

*André Kertész 1894 - 1985*


----------



## carmen (2008 Október 12)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 12)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 12)

*André Kertész 1894 - 1985*


----------



## carmen (2008 Október 12)

*André Kertész 1894 - 1985 Montmartre 1927*


----------



## carmen (2008 Október 12)

*André Kertész 1894 - 1985 Meudon, Paris 1928*


----------



## carmen (2008 Október 12)

*André Kertész 1894 - 1985 Párizs 1931*


----------



## carmen (2008 Október 12)

*André Kertész 1894 - 1985 1933*


----------



## carmen (2008 Október 12)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Október 12)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 12)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 12)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 16)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 16)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 16)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 16)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 16)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 20)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 20)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 20)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 20)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 20)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 20)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 20)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 20)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 20)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 20)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 20)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 20)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 20)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 20)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 20)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 20)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 20)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 20)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 20)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 20)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 20)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 20)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 20)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 20)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 20)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 20)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 20)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 20)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 20)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 20)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 20)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 20)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 20)




----------



## carmen (2008 Október 20)




----------



## Szecesszió (2008 Október 21)




----------



## Szecesszió (2008 Október 21)




----------



## Szecesszió (2008 Október 21)




----------



## Szecesszió (2008 Október 21)




----------



## Szecesszió (2008 Október 21)




----------



## Szecesszió (2008 Október 21)




----------



## Szecesszió (2008 Október 21)




----------



## Szecesszió (2008 Október 21)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Október 21)

*angyalkám*

fényképek és tál


----------



## Szecesszió (2008 Október 23)

Szenegáli sirály​


----------



## Szecesszió (2008 Október 23)

​


----------



## Szecesszió (2008 Október 23)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Október 23)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## Szecesszió (2008 Október 24)




----------



## Szecesszió (2008 Október 24)




----------



## Szecesszió (2008 Október 24)

​


----------



## Szecesszió (2008 Október 24)

​


----------



## Szecesszió (2008 Október 24)




----------



## Szecesszió (2008 Október 24)

​


----------



## Szecesszió (2008 Október 24)

​


----------



## Szecesszió (2008 Október 24)

​


----------



## Szecesszió (2008 Október 25)

​


----------



## Szecesszió (2008 Október 25)

​


----------



## Szecesszió (2008 Október 25)

​


----------



## csmagica21 (2009 Január 14)

Legalabb egy karakter


----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Január 23)




----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Január 23)




----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Január 23)




----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Január 23)

​


----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Január 23)




----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Január 23)




----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Január 23)

​


----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Január 23)

*Erdei pinty*



​


----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Január 23)




----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Január 23)




----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Január 23)




----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Január 23)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Február 3)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Február 3)




----------



## benő85 (2009 Február 5)

szép képek


----------



## AndiC (2009 Február 6)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Február 6)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Február 6)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Február 6)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Február 6)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Február 6)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Február 6)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Február 6)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Február 6)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Február 6)




----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Március 2)




----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Március 2)




----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Március 2)




----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Március 2)




----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Március 2)




----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Március 2)




----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Március 2)




----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Március 2)




----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Március 2)




----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Március 2)




----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Március 2)




----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Március 2)




----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Március 2)

​


----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Március 2)




----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Március 2)




----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Március 7)




----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Március 7)




----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Március 7)




----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Március 7)




----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Március 7)




----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Március 7)




----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Március 9)




----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 11)




----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Március 21)




----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Március 21)

​


----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Március 21)

​


----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Március 21)

​


----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Március 21)

​


----------



## kozmikHUN (2009 Március 26)




----------



## kozmikHUN (2009 Március 26)




----------



## kozmikHUN (2009 Március 26)




----------



## kozmikHUN (2009 Március 26)




----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Március 26)




----------



## Tizia 912 (2009 Március 26)




----------



## Linocskaaa (2009 Augusztus 5)




----------



## Linocskaaa (2009 Augusztus 5)




----------



## KWJ (2009 Augusztus 11)




----------



## KWJ (2009 Augusztus 11)




----------



## Árvai Emil (2009 Augusztus 25)

*nyárutó*


----------



## Vszoke (2009 Augusztus 27)

Szerintem ez egy csodálatos kép, pláne ha figyelembe vesszük, hogy ezt valakinek valóban le kellett fotóznia. Szemtől szemben a nagy fehérrel, az a nem semmi.


----------



## Csippi (2009 December 17)




----------



## Barbics (2009 December 26)

:d


----------



## missfleur (2010 Január 9)

Ez az egyik nagy kedvenc.


----------



## hangay13 (2010 Október 4)

Most találtam meg ezt a fórumot, nézegetem, de nem mindent látok, pedig csak az elején járok.
Sok gyönyörű képet tettetek fel!
De több helyen látom a kép helyett a piros x-et, van ahol még az sincs.
Milyen program kell ahhoz, hogy megnézhessem? (Netán sikertelen feltöltés volt csak?)
Hogy ne csak szöveg legyen az üzenetem, küldök egy képet a legfiatalabb unokámról (nekem ez szebb, mint a leggyönyörűbb természet fotó):


----------



## messier13 (2010 Október 29)

*kis golden*

2010 nyári kisgoldenek


----------



## messier13 (2010 Október 29)

*napraforgó*

Ebben a hidegben egy kis nyár idézés


----------



## messier13 (2010 Október 29)

*társak*

nyári barátok


----------



## messier13 (2010 Október 29)

*gyerekem*

szeretet


----------



## messier13 (2010 Október 29)

*golden bébik*

2008 tavaszi kis goldik


----------



## isti0122 (2011 Február 9)

...és még egy 




​


----------



## isti0122 (2011 Február 9)

Magányos pálma...
Ezt nem én készítettem...




​


----------



## isti0122 (2011 Február 9)

Ma tudtam készíteni egy újabb képet a Hold-ról,szerencsére az időjárás kedvező volt...





​


----------



## isti0122 (2011 Február 10)

Ma kicsit párás volt az ég,mégis talán ez sikerült a három nap alatt a legjobban...

140/825 Newton reflektor,Canon PS A2100 fényképezőgép,
ASA 100
F/3.2
1/250s

Egyenlőre ennyi,mert jön a rossz idő...




​


----------



## isti0122 (2011 Február 10)

Hold



​


----------



## isti0122 (2011 Március 7)

Ma készítettem ezt a képet a Holdról!


----------



## Jokos (2011 Március 18)

Balatonfüred 2010


----------



## bíborszél (2011 Március 26)

Mai adag:Sony k750-ssel.


----------



## hunmaster (2011 Március 28)




----------



## hunmaster (2011 Március 28)




----------



## hunmaster (2011 Március 28)




----------



## nuckybaba (2011 Április 25)




----------



## Claire 959 (2012 Június 3)

*Bringa*



Egy klassz retro postás bicaj, újdonsült családi tulajdon


----------



## kajafas (2013 Március 29)




----------



## duckkamy (2013 Április 17)

Nagyon szép .


----------



## netnagy (2013 Április 25)

Apple 


----------



## netnagy (2013 Április 25)

    


----------



## netnagy (2013 Április 25)




----------



## netnagy (2013 Április 25)

Melyik filmből van?


----------



## netnagy (2013 Április 25)




----------



## netnagy (2013 Április 25)




----------



## netnagy (2013 Április 25)




----------



## netnagy (2013 Április 25)




----------



## dmcsaba (2013 Május 19)




----------

